# Endrick Felipe



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno.

Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della nazionale insieme a Vinicius

Non molto alto, ma velocissimo e ottima tecnica


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno.
> 
> Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della nazionale insieme a Vinicius
> 
> Non molto alto, ma velocissimo e ottima tecnica


Che giocatore!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno.
> 
> Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della nazionale insieme a Vinicius
> 
> Non molto alto, ma velocissimo e ottima tecnica


Talento straordinario, il migliore in Sudamerica. Siamo ai livelli di Neymar e Pato come materia prima.


----------



## Maravich49 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Possibilità di accaparrarcelo ci sono?


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno.
> 
> Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della nazionale insieme a Vinicius
> 
> Non molto alto, ma velocissimo e ottima tecnica


tra qualche mese/1 anno i soliti cyty/real/barca/psg offriranno 80 milioni e ciaone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Possibilità di accaparrarcelo ci sono?


Zero. Livello troppo alto per il Milan, roba da Real Madrid, City e PSG.


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Ottobre 2022)

vabbè, se vendiamo leao ...


----------



## Maravich49 (27 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zero. Livello troppo alto per il Milan, roba da Real Madrid, City e PSG.


Peccato


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Zero. Livello troppo alto per il Milan, roba da Real Madrid, City e PSG.


ma non solo. anche volesse venire da noi non spenderemmo mai 50 milioni per un minorenne.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Possibilità di accaparrarcelo ci sono?


visto che siamo la squadra con più giocatori brasiliani in epoca recente, fuori dal campionato portoghese, sorprende che non ci siano contatti tali in Brasile per conoscere i talenti in anticipo.
una volta c'era Serginho a fare l'osservatore per il Milan, ora chi sta ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> visto che siamo la squadra con più giocatori brasiliani in epoca recente, fuori dal campionato portoghese, sorprende che non ci siano contatti tali in Brasile per conoscere i talenti in anticipo.
> una volta c'era Serginho a fare l'osservatore per il Milan, ora chi sta ?


È che ormai lí ipervalutano ogni giocatore minimamente interessante, anche di 17 anni, quindi non è più conveniente.. una volta con una ventina di milioni prendevi Pato, che aveva fatto vedere cose davvero importanti ed era un talento del livello di questo Endrick o Neymar. Oggi se provi a chiedere Vinicius ancora acerbo ti sparano 40 milioni di richiesta... 
Il campionato brasiliano non è più terra di conquista per il Milan, più accessibile invece il campionato argentino o quelli dell'Europa dell'Est.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> È che ormai lí ipervalutano ogni giocatore minimamente interessante, anche di 17 anni, quindi non è più conveniente.. una volta con una ventina di milioni prendevi Pato, che aveva fatto vedere cose davvero importanti ed era un talento del livello di questo Endrick o Neymar. Oggi se provi a chiedere Vinicius ancora acerbo ti sparano 40 milioni di richiesta...
> Il campionato brasiliano non è più terra di conquista per il Milan, più accessibile invece il campionato argentino o quelli dell'Europa dell'Est.


e quando mai prendiamo qualcuno dall'Europa dell'est ?
è un buco perenne per il Milan
uno dopo tanti anni la scorsa stagione e non si è mai visto in prima squadra

comunque Paquetà ce lo fecero pagare 25 milioni più bonus...diciamo il problema è soprattutto sbagliare la scelta, non solo il prezzo


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

World star


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2022)

Grande personalità e sicuramente diventerà un crack, ma i numeri che facevano Neymar e Pato a quell’età erano ben altri.
Magari lui è un giocatore più concreto.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Grande personalità e sicuramente diventerà un crack, ma i numeri che facevano Neymar e Pato a quell’età erano ben altri.
> Magari lui è un giocatore più concreto.


ha segnato un anno prima rispetto al già precoce Neymar
Pato fu chiamato a 17 anni nell'under 20, lui potrebbe andare a 16 anni nella nazionale maggiore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e quando mai prendiamo qualcuno dall'Europa dell'est ?
> è un buco perenne per il Milan
> uno dopo tanti anni la scorsa stagione e non si è mai visto in prima squadra


Infatti quelli dell'Europa dell'est sono mercati che vanno esplorati e setacciati maggiormente. Ci sono giocatori forti, come lo era Kvara ma anche Mudryk. Il problema è che bisogna prenderli in tempo. In Brasile invece basta un talento minimamente sopra la media che già iniziano a parlare di nuovo Ronaldinho o nuovo Neymar e ti chiedono 35-40 milioni. Ci siamo lasciati sfuggire giocatori come Olmo, Szoboszlai, Gvardiol, Hlozek, Mudryk, Kvara. 
Per questo Endrick un investimento ne varrebbe la pena perché non si tratta di bluff, pure un cieco vedrebbe che ha un potenziale enorme. E giá riesce a fare la differenza, visto che anche atleticamente è uno che tiene botta...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno.
> 
> Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della nazionale insieme a Vinicius
> 
> Non molto alto, ma velocissimo e ottima tecnica



Giocatore da Milan.

Giocatore non da Elliott.


----------



## Andris (27 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti quelli dell'Europa dell'est sono mercati che vanno esplorati e setacciati maggiormente. Ci sono giocatori forti, come lo era Kvara ma anche Mudryk. Il problema è che bisogna prenderli in tempo. In Brasile invece basta un talento minimamente sopra la media che già iniziano a parlare di nuovo Ronaldinho o nuovo Neymar e ti chiedono 35-40 milioni. Ci siamo lasciati sfuggire giocatori come Olmo, Szoboszlai, Gvardiol, Hlozek, Mudryk, Kvara.
> Per questo Endrick un investimento ne varrebbe la pena perché non si tratta di bluff, pure un cieco vedrebbe che ha un potenziale enorme. E giá riesce a fare la differenza, visto che anche atleticamente è uno che tiene botta...


infatti gli hanno messo la clausola di 60 milioni al contratto da professionista, quindi se non trovi un accordo devi dare quella cifra per averlo


----------



## joker07 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Endrick Felipe Moreira de Sousa, conosciuto come Endrick o Endrick Felipe, ha segnato una doppietta nell'ultima gara del Palmeiras che sta dominando il campionato brasiliano quest'anno.
> 
> Nato a luglio 2006, è il più giovane marcatore dal 1916 e in tanti lo vedono come futuro attaccante della nazionale insieme a Vinicius
> 
> Non molto alto, ma velocissimo e ottima tecnica


Avevo già visto tempo fa qualche suo video, non so perchè ma mi ricordava Pelè.
Sembra un giocatore con tantissimo potenziale e dal futuro brillante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Grande personalità e sicuramente diventerà un crack, ma i numeri che facevano Neymar e Pato a quell’età erano ben altri.
> Magari lui è un giocatore più concreto.


Se avrà l'evoluzione che penso io, mi aspetto che diventi qualcosa di simile ad Aguero... È un giocatore con caratteristiche di quel tipo.


----------



## ROQ (27 Ottobre 2022)

interessantissimo e promettentissimo, ma rapporto costi\rischi troppo alto per noi, almeno per il momento. Inoltre è basso ma "ufficialmente" gioca attaccante centrale, ok un po potrebbe crescere. Io ovviamente parlo a titolo personale, ma appunto personalmente odio vedere giocatori bassi al centro dell'attacco e come me la pensano molti addetti ai lavori che poi su queste cose decidono per davvero (non mi fate esempi tipo Aguero e Jesus, sapete che il rapporto è 1 a 100), poi è giovane e se potesse riadattarsi a fare l'esterno un po come faceva Pato quando Ibra stava al centro (comunque quando lo ho visto spesso partiva largo anche se svaria molto e nelle formazioni iniziali viene dato centravanti addirittura) tanta roba...


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2022)

Il rischio in sudamerica ormai è troppo alto, chiedono la luna per scommesse, infatti li non peschiamo più da anni, Paquetà a parte, che appunto è stato un fallimento.


----------

